# Entry door paint question



## Amazon119 (Jun 29, 2011)

If you don't mind me asking, I'm pricing out replacing an exterior door with a primed steel door and wondering about paint. What is the best method for the cost? I'm not a painter and don't have all the equipment on hand. I would have to rent a sprayer, etc. Does a roller yield a professional product on an entry door and what paint is ideal?


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Oil base primer, oil base paint, spray.
That is my suggestion.


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

When painting a front door I either brush, (with correct brush strokes), or spray. I never roll.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Metal doors get quite hot in the summer. I always use a latex paint so it can breathe. I use a small foam roller and a small brush for areas the roller can't do.

This is as good a finish you can get short of spraying the door.

And of course, use a quality paint.


----------



## Redliz75 (Jun 23, 2011)

You could take it to a body shop.


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

Yes you could Liz. I do a good bit of doors, and it doesn't matter what you put on them as long as its HQ exterior grade paint. 

Acrylic, or oil it really comes down to price and return to service. 









Some site finished examples here. 
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.222834544411747.69510.140907825937753&type=1


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

If you're going to brush it, you get a better finish if you take the door off and paint horizontal, you'll have fewer brush marks.


----------



## Miss Brown (Mar 30, 2011)

Water-borne oil (ask the paint store, it's newish) settles out pretty well, it's a nice finish. I wouldn't bother with setting up a painting rig just for a door. But that's me.


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

If your painting the outside you should use a latex, exterior paint (I prefer Ben moore moorglo but sherwin williams makes good exterior paint too). For one door its not worth setting up a sprayer. Primed steel doors need a good sanding, dont break through the primer, just scuff it up good with either 180 or 220. If it has plastic around glass make sure to sand that pretty good. 
On the inside I follow the same procedure but typically use an oil.


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

katoman said:


> I use a small foam roller and a small brush for areas the roller can't do.
> 
> This is as good a finish you can get short of spraying the door.
> 
> And of course, use a quality paint.


That does work quite well when done correctly :thumbsup:


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

This where the Graco Pro Shot shines. We use this with SW Sologloss for our doors. I would reprime it though, never trust factory prime.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I painted mine w/ the same finishes I use for refinishing bathtubs. Nicest finish I've ever seen. Shot it w/ a HVLP sprayer. Just sayin......


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

HandyHails said:


> I painted mine w/ the same finishes I use for refinishing bathtubs. Nicest finish I've ever seen. Shot it w/ a HVLP sprayer. Just sayin......


Well.....what's the finish? Is it for cast iron?


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Miss Brown said:


> Water-borne oil (ask the paint store, it's newish) settles out pretty well, it's a nice finish. I wouldn't bother with setting up a painting rig just for a door. But that's me.


I'll second the water born oil used it for the first time last year and now that is all that gets spec'ed on metal doors.

Cole


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I recently did some work in a townhouse with utterly nasty sun exposure at the front entrance. The door was done (not by me) with automotive paint, and looked gorgeous compared to the neighbors' on each side, all done at about the same time.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Got to agree with Tin. If you want the best job take it to a body shop.

I'm not an expert on paint, but that automotive paint is excellent for metal doors.


----------



## KellyD&B (May 4, 2009)

Anyone have any opinions about the Glidden Trim and Door paint thats out now? I havent tried it but Im interested in how it looks.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

KentWhitten said:


> Well.....what's the finish? Is it for cast iron?


Smells like auto paint to me. I use the same stuff on acrylic, steel, fiberglass, and cast iron. Prep is just a little different on each. Hvlp sprayer layes it down glass smooth w/ little to no orange peel if you thin the last coat down a little extra before you spray.


----------



## artiospainting (Mar 16, 2011)

doors fail mostly from heat on the door. latex my bubble oil is better. you my use a mini roller. to get a very smooth finish.


----------



## Terrorron (Nov 7, 2008)

artiospainting said:


> doors fail mostly from heat on the door. latex my bubble oil is better. you my use a mini roller. to get a very smooth finish.


I'd fire that "spell checker" if I were you...:whistling

On topic...On a smooth door, a spray finish is the only way to go. I've used post-cat conversion varnishes (ML Campbell Resistant + Ferbo Reducer) with great success, for such applications.

Or just hit it with a 20mm mop and some latex goop and hit the bar...


----------

